# DIY car air fresheners



## BlackDog

While buying air fresheners for the car today, it occurred to me that I have all these great-smelling FOs at home and maybe I could make something for the car that doesn't have the typical "pine" or "hawaiian breeze" scent.  

I usually buy the oil ones that you clip into a vent, but I'm open to other types of "scent distribution methods".  Has anyone here ever made their own?  I don't even know where to start!


----------



## gigisiguenza

I dunno BD, but I'm sure game to try and make em ...awesome idea


----------



## Seawolfe

gosh it seems like the easy answer would be something to hold the scent - like unscented kitty litter or something mixed with some EO or FO in a cloth or mesh bag. Hmmm I have all of these things....


----------



## doriettefarm

Good call on the kitty litter Seawolfe!  I was just thinking about scenting some cotton balls, stuffing that in an organza bag and hanging it off the rearview mirror.  I'm sure there's a more elegant solution but it's the best I can come up with given supplies on hand.


----------



## MrsSpaceship

Un-glazed ceramic or clay would work well.  I've seen some that are made from terracotta.  You put a few drops of oil on which gets absorbed by the clay but releases the fragrance.  Get something with a hole drilled and you can hang it from your rear-view mirror.  
I think the problem would be in mixing the fragrances into something not so nice the more you used it.


----------



## jade-15

A quick google brought this page up:
http://www.lifesanity.com/make-your-own-essential-oil-car-diffusers/

Wonder how long they last?  I was trying to find little clay/rock things that I've seen before.
Have you seen the 'room fresheners' made of bicarb with some essential oils?  Use one of those flower mason jar lids to allow air in and out.  That could work so long as it fits in a cup holder (and you don't mind it always being in a cup holder... I would get annoyed at that haha).


----------



## IrishLass

Before I got into making soap, I learned how to make scented sachets out of corn cob pellets and crushed walnut shells, both of which can be bought at the pet store (they are used for animal bedding). Once scented, I spoon them into one of those 3" x 4" colorful, gauze, drawstring bags and hang it from my rearview mirror.

This is how I do it: To make enough for one bag I mix 3 tbsp. corn cob pellets, 1 tbsp. crushed walnut shells and between 8 to 10 mL of FO (depending on strength of scent) in a jar, cover and set in a dark place for 3 days (shaking the jar every so often) to allow the pellets/crushed shells completely absorb the FO. Then I scoop the contents out into my bag and hang it on my rearview mirror. 

IrishLass


----------



## Obsidian

I have a old air fresher then is a strand of wooden beads with a cross on it. Its long lost it scent but I like the looks of it so every once in awhile, I bring it in the house and dip it in a FO. It lasts a couple weeks like this, next time I plan to let it soak in the FO for a bit instead of just a quick dip.


----------



## navigator9

Because I hate to waste even a drop of expensive FOs, when I'm ready to throw away an "empty"bottle, I know there are always a couple of drops left, so I turn the bottles upside down on a paper towel to let every last drop drain out. Then I use these paper towels in drawers, closets, and yes, I often take one and stuff it under the seat of the car. Low tech, but it works! :-D


----------



## BlackDog

wow, lots of good ideas!  Now I have lots of different things to try.  Seawolfe, I didn't even know they make unscented kitty litter.  *dog person*  MrsSpaceship I really like the idea of the clay for something pretty to hang - I might check at Michaels to see if they have a simple clay ornament or something that would work.  

jade-15 you are right - I can't give up a cup holder, lol!  Get out of my brain!  navigator9, this is a great idea, especially for when I spill a drop or two down the side of the bottle.  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DeeAnna

This isn't quite the same as the other suggestions because it's not a 24/7 air freshener, but I thought I'd share -- 

Loosely braid several short lengths of wool roving and tuck the braid into a small (1 oz) clear-plastic screw top jar. Dose the braid with a few milliliters of EOs (or FOs), cap the jar, and let the fragrance be absorbed by the wool for a few hours. There shouldn't be any free liquid when you're done to avoid messes. Open the jar at times during a long drive to scent the air for a bit. The change in odor helps increase my alertness. I use a blend of rosemary, sweet orange, bergamot, and frankincense that also seems to help reduce fatigue and mental fuzziness.

The roving comes in pretty colors, so you can make the braid of multiple colors for a pretty look in the jar. Or use a cotton ball -- more utilitarian, but does the job.


----------



## nsmar4211

This thread is a great idea! Was wondering what to do with the last drops. 

On a similar note, I have a candle in a lidded glass jar that I got on clearance and forgot. It was hanging out in my car and the lid fell off and it sat opened all day in a closed vehicle and slightly melted. Oooooo did the car smell nice when I got in it!! So that candle now lives in the car, except I have it secured  so it won't fall over and spill melted wax everywhere. It's over six months old and still strong. If it gets too much I just put the lid on. Next one I'd like to find one that would fit in my cup holder so I dont have to deal with the securing issue....


----------



## BlackDog

hmmm, I do really like the idea of being able to open/close the jar.  I do a 5-hour round trip drive 2-3 times a month and the thought of increasing my alertness partway through is very tempting.


----------



## TwystedPryncess

I have a high school friend who is now a OTR truck driver. He scents the truck with two bars of my soap, and will come and pick up a couple of new bars for himself and his wife whenever they get a chance to drive through hometown. He picked up his 'air freshener bars in March of this year and so far has not asked for new ones. They are both pretty heavy smokers, as well. I told him over time the soap would absorb the smoke. This seems to work for them, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## shunt2011

^
I have customers who leave a bar in their car under the seat. They swear by it. If they want a new scent they just switch them out. Our soaps are multi purpose


----------



## CritterPoor

I read this thread earlier today, and then went on my merry ol' way.  It must have been bouncing around up in my noggin' because I stumbled across the lip slider tins on NG's website and something clicked in my poor little brain.  These tins look almost identical to the travel tins I got years ago from Scentsy.  Now my brain is working over time to think if there is a way you could mix the FO or EO with a little bit of wax and pour into one of those tins.


----------



## Stacyspy

I have several customers that leave a package of my wax melts in their cars, and they can also be opened and closed. I've also had others tell me they leave a bar of soap under their seat.


----------



## dibbles

I've made something similar to IL, using organza or decorated muslin bags with a balsam scent to hang on artificial Christmas trees. I've wondered how using an air dried terra cotta clay disk to drop fragrance onto it would work. Similar to this 
http://birchhillhappenings.net/Diffusers/Terra-Cotta-Disc-Diffusers/


----------



## Deedles

TwystedPryncess said:


> I have a high school friend who is now a OTR truck driver. He scents the truck with two bars of my soap, and will come and pick up a couple of new bars for himself and his wife whenever they get a chance to drive through hometown. He picked up his 'air freshener bars in March of this year and so far has not asked for new ones. They are both pretty heavy smokers, as well. I told him over time the soap would absorb the smoke. This seems to work for them, but I haven't tried it.



I did this by accident a while back, had taken a bar of soap to give to a friend then forgot about it. My truck smelled great! I've been taking the trimming off the end of the loaf and putting them in a small muslin bag to stash in the truck. Works great and I use all those little bits and pieces.


----------



## Susie

CritterPoor said:


> I read this thread earlier today, and then went on my merry ol' way.  It must have been bouncing around up in my noggin' because I stumbled across the lip slider tins on NG's website and something clicked in my poor little brain.  These tins look almost identical to the travel tins I got years ago from Scentsy.  Now my brain is working over time to think if there is a way you could mix the FO or EO with a little bit of wax and pour into one of those tins.



Yes, you can.  Those are AKA wax melts.  Only they get melted into a tin to stow under a seat or such.


----------



## Muskette

navigator9 said:


> Because I hate to waste even a drop of expensive FOs, when I'm ready to throw away an "empty"bottle, I know there are always a couple of drops left, so I turn the bottles upside down on a paper towel to let every last drop drain out.



What a great idea! I also hate wasting anything, even the drops of FO that won't come out of the bottles, so I took your idea a step further. BB sells something called Nature Fix. It's an inexpensive blend of corn grit and cellulose fiber that is used in potpourri as a fragrance fixative. I put a couple of teaspoons of that into an empty FO jar, shook it up, and let it sit for an hour to really soak up those drops. Then I poured that into a little organza bag and tied it onto my rearview mirror. My car smells amazing and the fragrance really lasts. Now I have a use for all those empty/not-really-empty FO jars that were waiting to be washed out! Win-win!


----------



## BrewerGeorge

Amazing to find this thread, as I've been trying to think of something like this for weeks.  I had been thinking of using the thin pieces of cedar that often come packaged with cigars - the ones that are as thin and bendy as card stock - and putting some FO on it.

Thanks!

Inspired by this thread, I went ahead and made a truck freshener.  Looking through my old cigar boxes, I found a bit of internal packaging in sort of a wand shape a little thicker than I'd been thinking this afternoon and went with that.  Sanded it down and rounded it off until it looks a bit like the old style, stick incense burners - but without the bend. About 4cm wide and 15cm long.  Added 16 drops of the Tobacco & Bay FO from BB, rubbed it in and let it absorb fully.  Then I hung it from my rearview with jute twine.  It's too dark for a pic now, but I'll try to remember one tomorrow.  I'm interested to see how strong it smells after marinating over night, but it will surely smell _manly_.

I must say I'm surprised how NOT strong the scent was with 16 drops.  I was afraid I'd come out to the car this morning to an overwhelming scent, but it's very subtle and nice.  I tried taking a few pics, but I couldn't get one that showed it off any better than my description; it's pretty simple, after all.

Overall, I'd say it worked very well.


----------



## Lolly58

Air fresheners are one of my best sellers.
I get aroma beads and put them in a zip lock. I first add my fragrance. I usually let it set for about 3 weeks, turning the bag daily. After the beads are no longer wet I add color. I use liquid candle color. Then I get out my cookie sheet pan, cutters and a large nail. The sheet and cutters I use only for my fresheners. I put whatever cookie cutter I want to use then fill it 3/4 full of beads. I set the nail in place where I want the hole. I then put them in the oven on 350 for 3 to 5 minutes.take it out of the oven, let it cool. Remove the nail and pop it out of the cutter. Add an elastic tie thru the hole. My biggest sellers are a cross, fleur de lis, and deer head.


----------



## nsmar4211

Aroma beads? Hadn't heard of those...where do you get them (if you don't mind sharing supplier?) I only found premade ones on google...and nothing about being able to melt them in an oven!


----------



## shunt2011

nsmar4211 said:


> Aroma beads? Hadn't heard of those...where do you get them (if you don't mind sharing supplier?) I only found premade ones on google...and nothing about being able to melt them in an oven!




Natures Garden sells them.


----------



## Lolly58

Houston Candle Company sells them. You can also buy them already colored and scented. I've just always bought the plain ones and do it myself. They also sell cookie cutters


----------



## dneruck

Lolly58 said:


> Air fresheners are one of my best sellers.
> I get aroma beads and put them in a zip lock. I first add my fragrance. I usually let it set for about 3 weeks, turning the bag daily. After the beads are no longer wet I add color. I use liquid candle color. Then I get out my cookie sheet pan, cutters and a large nail. The sheet and cutters I use only for my fresheners. I put whatever cookie cutter I want to use then fill it 3/4 full of beads. I set the nail in place where I want the hole. I then put them in the oven on 350 for 3 to 5 minutes.take it out of the oven, let it cool. Remove the nail and pop it out of the cutter. Add an elastic tie thru the hole. My biggest sellers are a cross, fleur de lis, and deer head.



Can I ask how you package them? I've been thinking about these but was wondering about the best way to package.


----------



## Lolly58

I get clear cello bags. They already have a hole punched in the top and they have an adhesive bottom


----------



## dneruck

Lolly58 said:


> I get clear cello bags. They already have a hole punched in the top and they have an adhesive bottom




Thanks!


----------

